# Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect



## Trix (11. Oktober 2013)

*Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

Mein Heimkinosystem ist soweit komplett,jedoch fehlt mir noch der richtige 5.1 klang bei spielen. Ich will in den Spielen richtiges dolby oder DTS geniessen.

Dazu brauche ich natürlich noch eine Soundkarte.
Jetzt stellt mich aber eine Frage,sollte ich eine Soundkarte nehmen die DDL UND DTS:C unterstützt oder reicht eine die DDL unterstützt.
Hintergrund ist, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob spiele die eine DTS ausgabe haben gleichzeitig auch DDL ausgeben.
Meistens ist es jah bei Bluerays so das sie DTS oder DS unterstützen, das gleiche stelle ich mir jetzt auch bei PC spielen vor.
Bin ich mit dieser annahme richtig?

Soundkarten welche DTS+DS unterstützen habe ich bereits gefunden:
Soundkarte Leistungsmerkmale Dolby Digital Live; Leistungsmerkmale DTS Connect Preisvergleich | Soundkarten - Preise bei idealo.de

Die kaufberatung bezieht sich jetzt auf eine DTS+DS karte oder eine DS-Karte.



grüße


----------



## Chemenu (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

Kodiert wird von der Soundkarte, nicht vom Spiel.
D.h. wenn Du eine  Soundkarte kaufst Du z.B. nur DTS Connect unterstützt, dann kannst Du  den Sound auch bei allen Spielen per DTS Connect kodiert an den Receiver  schicken.

Evtl. wird eines der beiden Verfahren schon von deinem Onboard Soundchip unterstützt. Kommt drauf an ob das Feature vom Hersteller für das Board lizensiert wurde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

Was ist den an Boxen usw. vorhanden? Ein Game mit dts habe ich noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Kerkilabro (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

Also wenn ich über meine SoKa DTS anmache hört sich das seltsam an über Kopfhörer. Glaube es ist eher was für Lautsprecher. Asus Xonar Phoebus unterstützt nun auch DTS. Das schreit sich DTS Ultra PC 2. Den besten Klang erzielt man mit dem Dolby Home Theater v4, der knallt dein Büro/Wohnzimmer ein paar Postleitzahlen weiter .


----------



## Erok (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Also wenn ich über meine SoKa DTS anmache hört sich das seltsam an über Kopfhörer. Glaube es ist eher was für Lautsprecher. Asus Xonar Phoebus unterstützt nun auch DTS. Das schreit sich DTS Ultra PC 2. Den besten Klang erzielt man mit dem Dolby Home Theater v4, der knallt dein Büro/Wohnzimmer ein paar Postleitzahlen weiter .


 
Bei der Phoebus ist das kein Wunder, weil der Treiber einfach nur schlecht ist  

War für mich der Grund, die Xonar Phoebus ganz schnell wieder zu verkaufen !

Greetz Erok


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (11. Oktober 2013)

Bis jetzt ist The Last of Us auf PS3 das einzige Spiel was DTS mit bringt sogar DTS HD MA


----------



## Trix (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Evtl. wird eines der beiden Verfahren schon von deinem Onboard Soundchip unterstützt. Kommt drauf an ob das Feature vom Hersteller für das Board lizensiert wurde.


  als onboard chip habe ich ein realtek ALC 892 auf einen ASRock > Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 der unterstützt so wie ich unformiert bein kein ddl oder dts:c



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was ist den an Boxen usw. vorhanden? Ein Game mit dts habe ich noch nicht gesehen



Magnat Monitor Supreme 200+250+2000 an einen Onkyo TX-SR309



Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist The Last of Us auf PS3 das einzige Spiel was DTS mit bringt sogar DTS HD MA



mir geht es aber um PC spiele bei konsolen is das alles jah etwas einfacher 




mein gedanke ist einfach nur: ich kaufe mir ne DTS:c karte und habe ein spiel das Dolby Digital unterstützt,dann kann ich bei diesen spiel kein "richtigen" 5.1 nutzen,oder hat das damit nichts zu tun? Und der gleiche gedanke schliesst sich mir anders rum.

Hier mal ein paar spiele mit DTS:
High Definition Audio Releases | Consumer Audio | DTS jetzt stellt sich natürlich die frage ob diese spiele dann nur mit DTS laufen. also wenn ich eine DDL-fähige karte habe kann ich bei diesen spielen keinen richtigen 5.1 bekommen,oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

Wenn würde eine Karte mit Dolby Digital reichen da mir bisher nur Games mit Dolby bekannt sind.


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

Dolby in Games gibts nur auf Konsolen. PC-Spiele geben ein unkomprimiertes Mehrkanal-PCM aus. Das passt wegen der Datenrate nicht über SPDIF und so haben Dolby und DTS 2 verschiedene Lösungen erarbeitet, die ähnlich arbeiten. Beide Methoden komprimieren das Mehrkanalsignal auf einen DTS oder Dolby Stream, damit es über SPDIF übertragen werden kann. DTS nutzt hier aber mehr Bandbreite als Dolby.
Das nutzt heute aber kaum jemand, da man Mehrkanal auch super über HDMI der Grafikkarte ausgeben kann, und das sogar unkomprimiert.


----------



## Trix (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn würde eine Karte mit  Dolby  Digital reichen da mir bisher nur Games mit Dolby bekannt  sind.


 
Deswegen habe ich jah den link mit den DTS Spielen gepostet 




BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Dolby  in Games gibts nur auf Konsolen. PC-Spiele geben ein unkomprimiertes  Mehrkanal-PCM aus.



Das ist so nicht richtig,siehe: Sounds good: Kauftipps und Technikwissen zum Thema Soundkarten - Soundkarten-Kaufberatung: Dolby Digital Live, DTS Connect, Dolby Headphone und CMSS 3D




BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Das nutzt heute aber kaum jemand, da man Mehrkanal auch super über HDMI der Grafikkarte ausgeben kann, und das sogar unkomprimiert.



Das würde aber voraussetzten das die graka einen soundchip hat der ddl oder dts:c unterstützt, damit die klang in echtzeit berechnet und wieder gegeben werden kann. meine AMD 7950 HD hat soetwas nicht.


----------



## Trix (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn würde eine Karte mit  Dolby  Digital reichen da mir bisher nur Games mit Dolby bekannt  sind.


 
Deswegen habe ich jah den link mit den DTS Spielen gepostet 




BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Dolby  in Games gibts nur auf Konsolen.  PC-Spiele geben ein unkomprimiertes  Mehrkanal-PCM aus.



Das ist so nicht richtig,siehe: Sounds  good: Kauftipps und Technikwissen zum Thema Soundkarten -  Soundkarten-Kaufberatung: Dolby Digital Live, DTS Connect, Dolby  Headphone und CMSS 3D




BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Das nutzt heute aber kaum jemand, da man  Mehrkanal auch super über HDMI der Grafikkarte ausgeben kann, und das  sogar unkomprimiert.



Das würde aber voraussetzten das die graka einen soundchip hat der ddl  oder dts:c unterstützt, damit die klang in echtzeit berechnet und wieder  gegeben werden kann. meine AMD 7950 HD hat soetwas nicht.




BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Das passt wegen der Datenrate nicht über SPDIF und so haben Dolby und DTS 2 verschiedene Lösungen erarbeitet, die ähnlich arbeiten. Beide Methoden komprimieren das Mehrkanalsignal auf einen DTS oder Dolby Stream, damit es über SPDIF übertragen werden kann.



ist es aber nicht so das spdif eigentlich genauso verlustfrei ist wie hdmi?


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

Wenn du einen AVR hast, wieso gibts du das Signal nicht einfach per HDMI aus?

HDMI kann Mehrkanalton ohne Kompression wie DDL oder DTS übertragen, diese Komprimierungen wurden nur erfunden um das ganze auch per S/PDIF übertragen zu können, da dieser Anschluss das ganze nicht unkomprimiert hinbekommt wegen der begrenzten Datenrate.


----------



## soth (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*



Trix schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich jah den link mit den DTS Spielen gepostet


Und wie dir vielleicht aufgefallen sind, sind das alles PS3-Games...



Trix schrieb:


> Das  ist so nicht richtig,siehe:  Sounds  good: Kauftipps und Technikwissen zum Thema Soundkarten -  Soundkarten-Kaufberatung: Dolby Digital Live, DTS Connect, Dolby  Headphone und CMSS 3D


Was willst du mit dem Link sagen?
Dort steht genau dasselbe, was BloodySuicide gesagt hat:


> Spielesound kann standardmäßig nicht digital als Surroundsound  übertragen werden.


 <- Quatsch, funktioniert per HDMI, Displayport und anderen breitbandigen digitalen Techniken.


> Denn Spielesound wird live beim Spielen erst  berechnet – anders als bei einem DVD-Film, bei dem der Sound ja schon  fertig in Surround vorliegt, und zwar als digitaler Datenstrom in Dolby  Digital oder DTS. Bei einem Film leitet der PC diesen Datenstrom einfach  weiter zum Boxenset oder AV-Receiver, bei einem Spiel aber entsteht  standardmäßig digital kein Dolby Digital oder DTS, es wird daher nur  Stereo übertragen. Für Surround muss der Sound erst in Echtzeit in ein  Dolby Digital oder DTS-Signal eingepackt werden.





Trix schrieb:


> Das würde aber voraussetzten das die graka einen soundchip hat der ddl  oder dts:c unterstützt, damit die klang in echtzeit berechnet und wieder  gegeben werden kann. meine AMD 7950 HD hat soetwas nicht.


HDMI bietet genügend Bandbreite für das PCM Signal, dort muss nichts mehr komprimiert werden und doch, deine Soundkarte kann problemlos Mehrkanalton übertragen!


----------



## Trix (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

jetzt bin ich noch mehr verwirrt 

wenn ich den pc via hdmi an meinen reciver anschliesse erhalte ich echten 5.1 das ist mir soweit klar.wenn ich jetzt eine blueray am pc anschaue schaltet der reciver automatisch auf DTS bzw Dolby,dass ist auch alles richtig so.
nur,wenn ich jetzt ein spiel startet welches dolby oder DTS ausgibt schaltet er nicht um,soll heissen der reciver zeigt nicht dolby oder dts an.woran liegt das dann?


----------



## soth (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

Nochmal, es gibt am PC kein Spiel, dass Surroundsound als DTS oder DD ausgibt!


----------



## Trix (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

wofür ist dann aber DDL und DTS:C da ? :/


----------



## soth (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

DDL und DTS Connect sind nur für die Echzeitencodierung & -übertragung von Mehrkanalsound per S/PDIF entwickelt worden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte für Dolby Digital Live und / oder DTS connect*

Dafür ist ja Dolby Digital Live ja da, nur es ist eben kein Dolby Digital in dem Sinne


----------

